# Scottish Ambush



## Scot (Aug 1, 2005)

Back in the days when the Scots were fighting for their independance, there was a group of English soldiers patrolling the highlands. Up ahead through the fog, they spotted a lone Scotsman jumping up and down, yelling and carrying on. Twenty of the soldiers were sent to chase down the highlander and kill him. The rest of the Englishmen watched as their fellow soldiers disappeared into the fog chasing after the Scotsman. After a few minutes they heard terrible fighting & screaming. Of course the remaining soldiers smiled as they listened to what they thought to be the end of the highlander. The screaming and fighting stopped and a second later one Englishman came running from the fog waving his hands and yelling "Run, go back! It's an ambush! There's two of them!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 1, 2005)

I LIKED THAT!!!

(when you got to the part of the Englishmen running after him into the fog, hubby immediately went "dum, da, da, dumb!")


----------

